# My first trial using Bottomless Naked Portafilter



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got the naked portafilter from a forum member and tried it without wasting any time. I know I let it run for around 34 secs, but I am trying to achieve 2ounces instead of the technical dry weight/ beverage ratio. It tastes good, no sourness at all, I do welcome all comments so that I can improvise myself.






This is puck of coffee after extraction.









Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got the naked portafilter from a forum member and tried it without wasting any time. I know I let it run for around 34 secs, but I am trying to achieve 2ounces instead of the technical dry weight/ beverage ratio. It tastes good, no sourness at all, I do welcome all comments so that I can improvise myself.


That looks brill for an early attempt. Certainly much better than my first attempt, had coffee spurting in all direction.You must be a good tamper. Is it just me, or does one need to tamp harder with a naked? been good to see what the contents of the cup looked like.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I did exactly this after watching the following video.






I think I just got lucky. I did apply 15lbs of pressure (tamped on a bathroom scale). I wonder how my coffee in the next morning's gonna be. Hopefully it will be consistent. Haha. Oppss. I have forgotten to take a picture of that. But i'll describe it.

A few bubbles, with tiger strips, between very dark brown and blonde colour. =D I find it easier to adjust your tamping pressure rather than the grinder, which in my opinion, is a lot of coffee wastage. So I usually go for coarser grind and harder tamp. I think 15Lbs is barely the maximum a normal human can go, unless you're super strong.

=D


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Is this with the SJ you made an offer on? I have an SJ and a classic, with a naked and I don't think I have ever pulled a shot which looked like it extracted that evenly. I get dead spots (particularly in the middle), multiple spurts (hardly ever a single cone), side channeling (from the back) and jet streams. I'd say my shots normally look like the 'when everything goes wrong' shot from the naked guide. Ok so I don't get all of these things at once but I pretty much invariably get some of them. I've tried all the different combinations too; hard tamp, light tamp, nutating, WTD, finger levelling, straight edge levelling... I've been at it for a year. Really must start my own trouble shooting thread soon but preoccupied with a move to OZ.

So looks like you are doing pretty good to me!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope, it's with my current Iberital MC5 grinder, which I just got off a forum member recently. Thanks for the compliment, but I do hope I will have some consistency with the SJ as well. It really is my first trial, no pretending. I can't give much advice, but the only variable that I played around was the coarseness of the coffee ground. Kept my tamping pressure consistent.

At first, I went for pre-infusion, but I guess I did something wrong with it, because the taste was sour, which is not good at all. So I kinda like my current method of brewing at the moment. Try levelling your tamper during nutation and set it straight before applying vertical pressure on the puck. Maybe you can a much better extraction than mine. Hope that helps.

Cheers =D


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you use a VST basket?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope, I am sure it is not. It's the stock one that comes with the naked portafilter from the seller, according to my previous owner, that is =) I'll try to see what happens when I reduce the pressure bar upon receiving a borrowed pressure gauge portafilter from another forum member.

Well, I am trying to perfect this before going into latte art, which I think you did well, looking through your posted threads =D Great stuff. I wish I can pour like that.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe I should switch back, I have heard the VST baskets are very unforgiving. Good luck with the art!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahaha, I always soak my filter baskets into Cafiza solution overnight after every use. Maybe you could try that out. Because after every shot that I have pulled, there are always a lot of tiny coffee grounds stuck in the filter baskets, and I have realised that it troubles with the naked pf extraction. Not sure whether what's going on with it, so I have to make sure that everything is unclogged before I pull any shots at anytime of the day. Thanks, I still can't do much art yet, feeling frustrated though. I could only use the latte art pen, but I bet that's easy for everyone else with a good instruction. Pouring milk into the coffee seems harder than it looks.

Any senior members would have an advice on pouring milk skills?

Cheers,

Ivan


----------

